# Aimant interne mal fixé



## louisdubernet (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iPad air il y'a 1 mois et depuis hier, la Smart Cover déplace l'aimant qui la fait tenir en place:Magnet noise - YouTube


Avez vous déjà eu ce problème?


----------



## Argeuh (18 Décembre 2013)

Déjà vu, échangé sans problème par Apple.


----------



## davchom (18 Décembre 2013)

Je comprend pas le problème, c'est le bruit? Si c'est ça, j'ai exactement la même chose...


----------



## Rooster57 (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, 


mon iPad Air à trois mois et depuis quelques jours à l'ouverture de la smart cover il y a un bruit comme si quelque chose c'est détaché à l'intérieur de la tablette , et lorsque que repli la smart cover vers l'arrière de la tablette idem le bruit reviens comme s'il y avait une bille qui se promène à l'intérieur ....le bruit se situe en haut à droite .... Uniquement lorsque la pochette est contre la tablette ....


Ceci est désagréable à l'usure j'ai rdv a l'Apple store de Strasbourg vendredi il m'ont dit au tel que l'aimant c'est sûrement détaché et que c'était très rare ....:hein:





Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite des opérations 





Merci


----------



## Argeuh (29 Juillet 2014)

Ce n'est pas si rare que ça, je l'ai déjà vu deux fois.
Sauvegarde bien ton iPad sur iTunes ou iCloud, tu vas repartir avec un autre


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Juillet 2014)

Hihi l'aiment qui se détache n'est pas rare du tout...


----------



## Rooster57 (29 Juillet 2014)

Non je vais attendre qu'il me le répare ,je ne veux pas un reconditionné .... Ou alors échange à neuf ....


----------



## Rooster57 (1 Août 2014)

Voilà donc passage à l'Apple store de Strasbourg ,pratique on confirme le rendez vous directement par l'appli Apple store de l'iPhone un vendeur arrive et hop on a discuté du problème quelques instants il a constaté le problème et a directement procédé à l'échange .


----------



## Argeuh (2 Août 2014)

Et donc?
Tu as eu ton modèle "neuf"?


----------



## Rooster57 (2 Août 2014)

Donc j'ai demandé un neuf ....il m'a certifié que les produits en stock pour échange n'avais jamais servis,l'iPad était dans une simple boîte emballé normalement avec le plastique ...
Produit nickel pour l'instant .


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Août 2014)

Dans une simple boîte ? genre carton ?
Si oui --> reconditionné. Mais c'est pas très grave...


----------



## Rooster57 (2 Août 2014)

Oui c'est ça ...


----------

